# Mobile phone (family) plan



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

We are landing on August 27th, and have rented a furnished house in Oakville.
As my husband is currently looking for a job, it's important that he has a mobile phone.
But we don't know how this works in Ontario. For instance: if you take a personal plan from Rogers, is the mobile phone included in the price ($ 40/150 minutes/month), or do you have to buy the mobile phone yourself?
I know that, if you sign for a 3-year plan, it comes with a phone. But probably not if you have a plan for only a year?
Me and our son, we don't use the mobile phone a lot. We now have a prepaid card, and I think it costs us about 60 euro's a year. I suppose we don't benefit from taking a plan.

I am looking at Rogers, Fido and Bell. Are there any cheaper and better company's?

Is there a kind of website where you can find out about 'best things to buy' (like for mobile phones, electronic devices, household appliances,...)?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

EVHB said:


> We are landing on August 27th, and have rented a furnished house in Oakville.
> As my husband is currently looking for a job, it's important that he has a mobile phone.
> But we don't know how this works in Ontario. For instance: if you take a personal plan from Rogers, is the mobile phone included in the price ($ 40/150 minutes/month), or do you have to buy the mobile phone yourself?
> I know that, if you sign for a 3-year plan, it comes with a phone. But probably not if you have a plan for only a year?
> ...


A great deal depends on what requirements your husband has of the 'phone. If it's just for 'phoning then he can get a cheap one/plan. If however he needs to 'phone/text/email/internet then he'll need more extensive/expensive hardware/plan.
There are three main suppliers in Canada, Rogers/Bell/Telus and you should go on their websites to price out what you want. Keep in mind if you have internet/home phone/cable TV Rogers and Bell have packages which can reduce your costs. BTW Fido is just an arm of Rogers but they might just suit your requirements.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I heard the Telus doesn't cover well in Ontario. But I suppose that is not a problem in the GTA? 

If the website mentiones "300 minutes/month", does that mean that I can call others for 300 mintues, or does that mean that I can call others + others can call me for maximum 300 minutes? Because in Belgium you only pay when you are the one who is calling someone else. But I understood that in Canada you also pay if you are the receiver of a call?

I don't want to have a plan that runs longer than 1 year, because we want to buy a house, and then I would like to be able to buy a complete package for internet/(home) phone/cable.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

EVHB said:


> I heard the Telus doesn't cover well in Ontario. But I suppose that is not a problem in the GTA?
> 
> If the website mentiones "300 minutes/month", does that mean that I can call others for 300 mintues, or does that mean that I can call others + others can call me for maximum 300 minutes? Because in Belgium you only pay when you are the one who is calling someone else. But I understood that in Canada you also pay if you are the receiver of a call?
> 
> I don't want to have a plan that runs longer than 1 year, because we want to buy a house, and then I would like to be able to buy a complete package for internet/(home) phone/cable.


I have not heard that Telus' coverage is anything but satisfactory.
If you have, by your example, 300 minutes that covers in and outgoing calls.
If you do not want a plan over 1 year then use PAYG.


----------

